
The Ex-Green Beret Behind Ghosn's Escape - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/behind-ghosns-escape-an-ex-green-beret-with-a-beef-about-his-own-time-in-jail-11579323661
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/uzGk8](http://archive.is/uzGk8)

